# Crimson Clover, Bermuda Grass and weeds ... when to spray?



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

I have little to no experience with clover ... one of the farms has an abundance of clover that the owner seeded last fall and its super ... the deal is some weeds as well.

Is there a safe time in the growing stage of the clover to spray and kill just the weeds? Or bale it early and then come back in and spray the new weed growth?


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

use 2,4-db NOT 2,4d


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

2,4-DB label calls for 10 days of dry after application, that is no rain for 10 days. Personally I would use 2,4D and take that horrible clover out completely with the other weeds. You will also get better kill with the D instead of the DB. You can always reseed the clover as all you have to do is broadcast it will take over very quickly.


----------

